# Bleeding in 2ww (4dp5dt)



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all
Has anyone previously experienced bleeding in the 2ww. 

I'm currently 4dp5dt I have had twinges for the last couple days and was actually sick at work this AM after feeling a little queasy and light headed (was convinced I was showing the right signs). 

Just as I was about to leave work I felt a bit uncomfortable down below and when I went to the bathroom I had quite a large amount of red blood (and a few clots - sorry) just wondered if anyone else had experienced anything similar. I bled for a couple of hours and then had a couple small brownish clots which now seem to have subsided for now. Really worried it could be the end for now but wasn't expecting AF so soon as I've been on 2 x 400mg cyclogest daily 
Thanks for any info / support 
G x


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi x any bleeding is so scary... Just wanted to say I bled in 2 ww and weeks 5-9 with both my pregnancies including several bright red gushes and have a healthy 2 year old and 16 weeks pregnant. Doesn't always mean bad news but I totally sympathise how awful it can be. Sending love and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you for your support Pika I'm so scared but clinging on to the hope this isn't the end of my first cycle already x 
Bleeding has subsided for now. I will keep you posted. 
Thank you for coming back to me just to hear someone else's experience has helped so much thank you x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm the same as Pika. I bled during two week wait and at just under 6 weeks, both times bright red bleeding. I'm now 11 weeks pregnant and saw a heartbeat at 7 week scan. Have you rang your clinic? Mine upped my cyclogest from 2 to 3 times a day after first bleed.xx


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi I called this morning and they were very sympathetic. Said I must keep up with the dose I'm on now 1 x 400mg day and night x She said I mustn't panic myself (if only) and take it easy for a couple days. Thank you also for coming back to me I wish you all the best in your pregnancy such lovely stories give me hope x


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Just wanted to let you both know that unfortunately my bleeding was the end of my first cycle of IVF  I had a follow up Beta yesterday which was <1. Thank you for your support and all the best with your pregnancies xxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi gmont I didn't want to read and run - so sorry to hear about your recent failed cycle. I also bled early and didn't get to OTD in my first (and only) cycle so I know how awful it feels to get so far but to have the experience of OTD taken away from you. Give yourself some time to grieve, be kind to yourself and book in lots of treats for yourself - it worked for me! 

When you're ready, you may like to look in to progesterone support in the 2WW. It's incredibly common for ladies not to absorb the pessaries properly, or for them to not be strong enough so there are other options. I've just started my second cycle and will be on an injectable progesterone this time called Lubion.

I hope this helps. Big hugs x


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi there. Thank you so much for your reply. I am certainly going to ask about the injection on my FET transfer as I have Crohn's disease and there is a good chance I haven't been adsorbing the pessaries as I should have been. I really wish you all the luck in the world on your IVF journey. There is hope for us all I am sure xx


----------



## Rosie27 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Gmont, so sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I'm currently in the 2ww but started bleeding on 4dp5dt and though my test date isn't until Friday I know I've failed as it happened the exact same way on my last cycle in Feb/March.

Last time I was on the Cyclogest pessaries but this time I was on the Lubion injections. It didn't help me but I know it has helped others so it could still work for you ILoveWesties.

I'd be interested to know if you both usually have short cycles. I do, as I have a short luteal phase. And I always have heavy spotting for up to 5 days before my AF properly starts. Consultants have been dismissive of this in the past but after 2 failed cycles I'd like to discuss it more seriously. We have 1 frozen blastocyst so I'm hoping if we put it back in earlier in my cycle that might help.

Best of luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## gmont (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi Rosie. I'm exactly the same so I will be discussing that with my consultant next time round. I spot (old blood) for around 4 days prior to my full on AF starting. 
I will certainly be bringing this up with my consultant.
Thank you x


----------



## Rosie27 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi gmont, how are you getting on? Have you booked your consultation yet? I can't get an appointment to see my consultant until June which is really annoying because I think some answers would really help me to be more positive.

In the meantime I've been reading about the process for FET which I'll be doing next time too, and it seems like a long one so I'm concerned about the risk of early bleeding again.

Let me know if you have yours  - would be good to compare notes on this subject!

Xx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi ladies didn't want to read & run I've also bleed in my 2ww 5dpt 5dt took myself off the pesseries as thought it was the end & went for my bloods Monday & they was 139! & today 776! Xxx not saying things are going to b ok but I've got hope again now xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ladies

Rosie - sorry to read about your failed cycle. How long do you class as 'short' cycles? Also, were your clinic monitoring your progesterone and estrogen levels? Although I know I'll be on Lubion, my clinic will do a blood test on day of EC, ET and also during the 2WW if needed to check that that Lubion is supporting my progesterone level and I've been told that estrogen is also just as important. If the levels are lower than they should be, they will adjust my support as needed so I'm feeling very positive that I'm in good hands. Good luck for your follow up. Can you ask to be put on a waiting list for a cancelation perhaps? x

Hi gmont hope you're doing OK. What's the latest? x

Congratulations loud   x


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ilovewesties thanks Hun still worried but suppose I need to try stay positive  hope u are ok Hun xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

It must be a worrying time Loud - when I'm lucky enough to get my BFP I'm sure I'll worry through the whole nine months and won't be happy until I have a healthy baby in my arms! I'm sure everything will be fine honey 😊 x


----------

